# Protect Your Car! Use PetSafe Premium Underground Cat Fence!



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

It's simple to keep your kitty safe.

Through rigorous research and testing, PetSafe has done what no one else has done before. They have developed an Underground Cat Fence that is functional and effective. Using Nano technology and the most precise measuring devices, they have developed a collar that both fits your cat and provides the appropriate amount of correction to keep your cat safe and in your yard.

The PetSafe Premium Underground Cat Fence is Safe and Effective for all cats 5 pounds and up. Features the PetSafe Premium Cat Fence Receiver-Collar with Five Levels of Adjustable Correction. Perfect for any yard up to 20 Acres. The best, most advanced cat fence on the market today. You can give it a shot. See details at Product Detail


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

how does it CORRECT the cat??


----------



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

Correction to keep your cat safe from naturally occuring incidents


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

its a shock collar...... I dispise shock collars


----------



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello Billyboy,
I believe it is for the good of your cat. If you love your cat, why not give it the best.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

what a load of old rubbish - that product belongs in Room 101


----------



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello Lily,
I don't quite understand you! What do you mean by that. Why the outburst.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

amor said:


> Hello Lily,
> I don't quite understand you! What do you mean by that. Why the outburst.


Shocking a cat? that as pure and simple evil.


----------



## amor (Jan 22, 2009)

Review the product. Think you do not understand it.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

amor said:


> Review the product. Think you do not understand it.


How can you review a product when there isn't actually any information specifically saying what it does!!?? x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

I think i do. I downloaded the whole instruction manual to review it. It is a shock collar pure and simple. If the cat strays out of the bounday it is given a warning bleep and then shocked. You can set the level of shock (4 levels i believe) that the cat recieves.

I fail to see why this would be any better for the cat than building a safe, humane cat pen, or cat proofing your garden (with cat nets etc).

EDIT: This is the homepage - you can find the cat gaden fence on here, and download the full instruction manual. Very cleverly it doesnt actually say on the site description (only in the manual) that its a shock collar. The online tutorial (yes i have just watched it) does refer it to being a shock collar too. Petsafe refer the shock as a static correction. They also sell a varity of dog boundaries too.

http://www.petsafe.net/Intl/UK.aspx

NOT IMPRESSED!


----------



## SuperSub (Jan 28, 2009)

It costs $199 which is £143, for a shock collar which harms your cat.

Good luck with that........


----------



## doglover1127 (Jan 8, 2009)

To each his own. Everyone has a different opinion on what is proper or not. Live and let Live.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> its a shock collar...... I dispise shock collars


thats what i was asking i had a feeling it was but it didn't SAY it was which is why i asked.

I agree they are evil things.


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

doglover1127 said:


> To each his own. Everyone has a different opinion on what is proper or not. Live and let Live.


That is very well to say - but how about letting a cat live pain free?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I have seen something even worse about them, if you cat was chased in panic out of your garden they then get shocked tring to come back in which can put them at even more danger than before! There have been reports of dogs and cats that somehow on the wrong side of the barrier recoil from the shock whilst trying to get home, only to run straight under a car.

I agree with shock collars being used as an absolute last resort in dangerous situations with dogs (ie Cesar Milan having his dogs trained not to approach poisenous snakes) as I believe a couple sessions of collar training better than the animal dying from curiosity and not having an instinctive fear which has been bred out... but not as an every day thing.


----------

